# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  Συναγερμος Αυτοκινητου. Που και πως;;

## ^Active^

Χαιρετω το foroum. Επειδη προσφατα επεσα θυμα κλοπης στο αμαξι μου (μου τσακισαν την πορτα και μου πειραν την προσοψη απο το ραδιο cd και κατι γυαλια ηλιου)  :Crying or Very sad:   θελω να βαλω εναν συναγερμο αλλα δεν ξερω τι συναγερμο να βλαω και που μπορουν να μου τον τοποθετησουν. Καμια ιδεα κανεις που μπορω να βρω μαγαζι να αγορασω εναν και να μου τον εγκαταστησουν;;   :Help:  Για Αθηνα μιλαμε  :Smile:  

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## ice25

για Θεσ/νικη θα μπορουσα να προτινω.για Αθηνα...
παντος αν θες την υγεια σου πανε για αμερικανικο συναγερμο.για να εχεις το κεφαλη σου ισυχο.

χωρις ψευδο συναγερμους.(αρκει να γινει σοστα η εγκατασταση)

και αν χριαστεις υποστιριξη θα βρεις συγουρα.

μακρια απο κινα

προσοχη με ιταλια

----------


## tasosmos

Αν μπορεις να διαθεσεις τα απαραιτητα € οι elser ειναι πολυ καλοι. Τα "μεγαλα" μοντελα εχουν και οθονη στο τηλεχειριστηριο οπου φαινεται η κατασταση του αυτοκινητου. 
Αν ενδιαφερεσαι η αντιπροσωπεια ειναι Ελαίων & Αβέρωφ 2, τηλ: 210 2693567

----------


## ^Active^

Σε ποια περιοχη ειναι η οδος αυτη? Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις

----------


## tasosmos

Δεν ξερω αν πουλανε λιανικη στην αντιπροσωπεια, καλυτερα παρε ενα τηλεφωνο να μην πας τσαμπα. 
Καπου στα Λιοσια ειναι αν θυμαμαι καλα.

----------


## Radiometer

Υπάρχουν και αμερικάνικη συναγερμοί της εταιρίας Directed  ( VIPER, CLIFFORD, PYTHON )
η αντιπροσωπεία είναι στην θεσσαλονικη, πάρε ένα τηλέφωνο και ρωτα που υπαρχη συνεργάτης 
κοντά στην περιοχή σου για την αθηνα.

Directed Electronics Gr    Tηλ:  2310 477191

----------


## ice25

ψηφιζω directed.εγω εχω ενα viper εδω και 3 χρονια και κανενα προβλήμα ουτε ψεδοσυναγερμοι.ακομα και με ανοικτα παραθυρια(πρεπει να μπει χερι μεσα στο αμαξι για να δωσει.και πλιρης ελεγχος καταστασης του συναγερμου απο το κοντρολ.

ενα ιδιο εβαλα τωρα και στο renault που πηρα

----------


## ^Active^

Ενα κοστος πανω κατω παιδια γνωριζετε;

----------


## tasosmos

Για "καλες" μαρκες θες 250€ τουλαχιστον. Αν θελεις κατι παραπανω απο τους πολυ απλους πας 400-500€.

----------


## ice25

προτιμησε καλες μαρκες.αποφευγεις πολλα χαζα προβληματα.το κοστος ειναι οπος τα πε ο φιλος πανο κατο

----------


## george Mp

> Υπάρχουν και αμερικάνικη συναγερμοί της εταιρίας Directed  ( VIPER, CLIFFORD, PYTHON )
> η αντιπροσωπεία είναι στην θεσσαλονικη, πάρε ένα τηλέφωνο και ρωτα που υπαρχη συνεργάτης 
> κοντά στην περιοχή σου για την αθηνα.
> 
> Directed Electronics Gr    Tηλ:  2310 477191



Και οι τρες φιρμες ειναι το ιδιο μαγαζι και δεν φτιαχνονται εδω και χρονια στην Αμερικη αλλα Κινα μερια και τριγυρω, ειναι παντως πολυ καλοι.

----------


## vasilllis

> ψηφιζω directed.εγω εχω ενα viper εδω και 3 χρονια και κανενα προβλήμα ουτε ψεδοσυναγερμοι.ακομα και με ανοικτα παραθυρια(πρεπει να μπει χερι μεσα στο αμαξι για να δωσει.και πλιρης ελεγχος καταστασης του συναγερμου απο το κοντρολ.
> 
> ενα ιδιο εβαλα τωρα και στο renault που πηρα



ολα σχετικα ειναι φιλε μου.Εγω ειχα εναν clifford και μου ειχε σπασει τα αρχι....α.Για να σε προλαβω τον πηγα σε τρεις και μου τον ρυθμισαν.ειχε 2ζωωικο κραδασμικο και διζωνικο μικρκυματων.Η μια ζωνη προειδοποιηση η δευτερη συναγερμος με τηλε/ηση.
Ε! η θα ηταν αναισθητος ή θα χτυπαγε καθε 5 λεπτα.Δοκιμασε τον ευαισθητο να τον παρκαρεις σε μια λεωφορο.
Εσενα που μου λες δεν χτυπαει σε ψευδοσυναγερμους ,τι αισθητηρες εχεις?κραδασμικο δουλευει? ή αμα πεσει καμια νταλικα πανω θα χτυπησει?



ΥΓ .προσωπικα εβαλα εναν με 25€ .εγκατασταση δικη μου .Κλειδωνει και κινητηρα(που πια δεν το κανει κανεις-οχι συναγερμος,εγκαταστατης)

ΥΓ 2.Αποψη μου μην δωσεις πανω απο 200€

ΥΓ3.κλειδωσε τον κινητηρα.

----------


## george Mp

Πλεον οι πιο πολλοι κατασκευαζοντε Κινα η cobra εχει μεινει Ιταλια, κα οι φθηνοι δεν μπλοκαρουν κινητηρα.Ενα καταστημα στην Αθηνα στο Γαλατσι ειναι ο Θηβαιος 210 2930755.

----------


## a.papadatos

Eπειδη μενω στο ιλιον,δεν κανουν εγκαταστασεις εδω στους elser.

----------

